# Corydora Eggs.



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Two days earlier I put six Corydora eggs into their own 10 Gallon tank with a bubbler. I'm hoping for some more fry to bread. If they put out more eggs I'll stick them in there also.  Wish me luck.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck smark


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i recommend getting some methalyne-blue. the eggs will fungus very easily


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Some got the fungus out of the last batch I had but I still came out with 49 fry. I have 6 at the time and the waters always moving so we shall see how it comes out.
Ive got the bug to bread more Corydoras. Yep.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

No fry yet.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Well my first six eggs didn’t come out.
I have a new brood of 40 or more eggs. This time I went and picked up some Fungus clear bubbling tablets and dropped one into the tank.









I was unable to find methalyne-blue at Petco. The water turned blue. Will the Fungus clear hurt the Eggs / Fry?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What are the active ingredients?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate I believe.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Still watching the eggs. 
Look good so far. I have them in a vase with a couple of rocks on the bottom. No fungus fuss yet. I read that it’s a good thing to remove the medicated water just before they hatch as it might kill the fry. Last night I filtered the water thru a coffee strainer to get out the excess food and junk that was left behind from the feeding of the big tank. The water came from the Ten gallon tank when there was still some food left over that was transferred and would probably break down in time.
At about day four or five I’ll start to do small water changes.
We shall see. 
Smark~


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Still watching the eggs. I did a water change and seperated some eggs that looked bad with the mold on them. Its cool to see the little guys swimming inside the egg. It gives me hope.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck with your eggs. The fry I had in March are already laying eggs of their own!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

There are fry hatching. Last night I sucked out some of the bad eggs with the mold on them. I also put in a small amount of Fungus clear to combat the fungus more. Today I found 1 or 2 fry swimming around in the vase so I removed some more bad eggs with the mold and the ones that were dyed blue from the meds. I also did another water change. 
We've got fry.


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

congrats hope u get more and all goes well for u


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks hckygirl we shall see. I won't count the eggs before they're hatched.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

*3 fry survived.*

Well after all the hoopla 3 fry have made it to go on and hopefully grow up to be bigger fish. I had well over 40 to 50 eggs and I came out with 3 fry.
They are so cute and very little. The whole family is excited.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are some Pics of the Corydora eggs / Fry in they're vase. 
The egg Pics are with colored rock. After they hatched I put a sponge filter into the vase with them and removed the rock to keep things clean. I know its hard with this camera but if you look close you can see one swimming and one sitting on the base of the sponge filter. Hope these do.
smark~:fish:


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Pics of the Parent Cory's


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

went down to the fishroom this morning and got to watch my barbatus cories spawning.this is the first time i have caught them at it..only about 40 eggs so far;should be 100 or so before they are done.my 2 favorite cories are the barbatus and sterbei.and i need to set up some more tanks so i can get my sterbei into a controlled environment.they are laying eggs in the 125 and providing caviar to the other fish..and with about 200 fish in that tank i don't think any eggs will survive.
good luck smark;watchin them babies grow is lots of fun.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

After last night I'm down to just two fry. I found one floating on the bottom. The other two look like they are doing good. Hmmm.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

No more fry left living. The two lasted about a week but then passed away. I'll try again for better results. Sad thing it is.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Aww, poor fish. was the sponge filter you put in brand new out of the box because that might have been a cause of the problem as the filter had no good bacteria


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What did you feed them? Did they get skinnier before they died?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry for your losses. Hop any other fry you have don't perish the same way. Good luck


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the support. I'll try again with another batch of eggs. I'm thinking the food I was using must have been too old; It was called First bites for fish fry. They seemed to be growing until I put them in the 10 gallon tank. The sponge filter was new out of the box but I let it sit in an established tank for a day which was not long enough. By the time I try again it will have sat for quite some time so next time I may have different results.
Smark~


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

First bites is good stuff, but adding small live food (microworms, daphnia, vinegar eels) will help your survival rates. There are two ways to kill fry: water quality and starvation.
When you take eggs, its hard to balance feeding enough without fouling the water. Seeding the sponge filter in an established tank will help. Rembember to squeeze out crud when you do water changes. You also migh try a smaller tank. Start with a 1 gallon jar, then move to larger containers as the fry grow.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool. I will give it a try.
You are right about the feeding and fouling up the water. Its a balancing act.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Al right this time I had havested about 150 eggs, No meds this time around, 5 hatched. This batch looks real good. I went out and got some new fry food, the other food was to old. I'm also doing regular water changes each day. I also have them in a smaller jar and I'm only keeping 2 cups of water at a time. Fresh water and fresh food. I think this will work out better.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck 

I think we would all like to know how they do in the future, so keep us postd if you can


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

is it normal to have only so few eggs hatch?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> is it normal to have only so few eggs hatch?


I wouldn't call it normal. Something is not right. The last batch came out worse so something is better. 
The next time I will try separating the eggs more in an effort to keep from molding or fuss. I did not have any mold or fuss this time around but only 5 hatched. The rest must not have been fertilized. 

I'll Update later.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

any news

are you keeping the corydora eggs underwater at all times, including during water changes and when moving between tanks as i seem to remember that the die if they are taken out of the water at all


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

All dead.
I believe you are right about keeping them under water at all times. 
I cant quite put my finger on it because when I first did this I came out with 40 or more fish that I had to give away.
I have been changing out the dechlorinated water each and every day ten minutes after each feeding. 
I shall try again later. 
smark~


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wouldn't worry about keeping them under water.i am breeding barbatus cories..i have to remove them from the glass and separate them with a razorblade and then put them in a shallow container.. so they are out of water for a good 5-10 minutes.. although i do keep them wet.at what temps are you keeping the fry?.... what are you feeding?... and how often are you feeding?...
also..let the sponge filter in the fry tank get a bit grungy..it is better for the fry as they will feed off of it..


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

First bites twice a day, full water change 10 to 15 minutes after eating. 70 to 73 Temp.
I need a seperate tank cycled so they can grow bigger in. Like 6 tanks isn't enough.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mark..try this..put the eggs in a regular tank...a 5 or a 10 gallon. temp at 80-82.. sponge filter.. good aeration...i have never used first bites,so i don't know how big they are. but the food has to be quite small.
to encourage cories to spawn,keep their temp 80-82....feed well with a variety of foods.after about a week do a 30% water change...you can dechlorinate if you wish; but i never have..when you refill the tank have the water temp be about 8 degrees or so lower than the water you took out.... 70-74...
you can remove the eggs with a razor blade and put them in the new set up. add the fungus clear and keep an eye on them. it is a good idea to do a large water change just before they hatch. once they are free swimming you can start feeding but only do water changes like you would on a normal tank.. about 20-30%; once a week..

see how this works.. good luck..


----------



## petoira (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your babies. I know nothing about breeding cories but we think one of ours is carrying eggs. I guess what I've learnt is that it's tricky and that I don't think I'll be doing much to help along. No equipment. Maybe they'll cope alone - only have white cloud mountain minnows for company right now.


----------

